# Which ShengShou 4x4 Version is this? (Lots of Pictures Included)



## mdolszak (Sep 19, 2011)

I got a ShengShou 4x4 off of eBay (it was only like $6).

It came in the usual ShengShou box (with the little instruction pamphlet and everything).

It didn't specify what version it was (V1, V2, or V3).

After researching online, I concluded that it is not version 2 (the pieces look too different). However, I can't figure out if it is a V1 or V3.
I've heard that the V1's corner caps pop off a lot, and that hasn't happened to me yet. I also heard that the cube (V1) pops a lot in general, but that hasn't happened yet either.


The cube turns very well, especially the inner layers. The outer layers have the faintest clicking, though you don't even notice it, especially when doing finger tricks (I don't know if this is the "clicking" that people say the V1 has).

It cuts a little more than half a cubie.



Anyway, I went ahead and took pictures (lots and lots of pictures  ) and put them on my PhotoBucket, to save time (and space on the forum).
Could you guys give me your input on which version you think my ShengShou 4x4 is?

Here is the link to the album: http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx173/msoxfan/ShengShou 4x4 Version __/


Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats a V3


----------



## cubernya (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead giveaway - little pole thing on bottom of center. It's a V3 without a doubt. Also, there is a cube identification thread.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 19, 2011)

Yesss!
I was hoping it was a V3 (so I'd know it was the top-of-the-line for ShengShou 4x4's).

Thanks for the help, and I'll keep the cube identification thread in mind.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 19, 2011)

yep, that's a V3. I have a V3 and a V2.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 19, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> yep, that's a V3. I have a V3 and a V2.


 
Is the V3 significantly better?


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 19, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> Is the V3 significantly better?



I've barely used the V2, but the V3 has the anti-popping mech where the V2 doesn't. I don't know if the V2 has any core misalignment problems. So basically the V3 is better.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 20, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> Is the V3 significantly better?



Yes. I have both. It ends up having less lockups and less pops.


----------



## benmeister (Sep 20, 2011)

can you link us/me to the cube or seller?


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 20, 2011)

benmeister said:


> can you link us/me to the cube or seller?


Here is the same cube from the same seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-3cm-4x4x4...ultDomain_0&hash=item20bb8da104#ht_2984wt_829
It's a buy it now, so you won't get the deal I did.
It's only $10 with free shipping, though, which is a pretty good deal.

The shipping from China only takes about a week to ten days...I've bought several things from sellers like this one, and they all arrive pretty fast.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> I've barely used the V2, but the V3 has the anti-popping mech where the V2 doesn't. I don't know if the V2 has any core misalignment problems. So basically the V3 is better.


 
The V2 has no misalignment problems.


----------



## timeless (Sep 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Dead giveaway - little pole thing on bottom of center. It's a V3 without a doubt. Also, there is a cube identification thread.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd


 
what do u mean pole thing? u mean beside the screw piece?


----------

